# Calvin on Double Justification



## CubsIn07 (Aug 25, 2008)

Can someone flesh this out for me?

"Therefore, as we ourselves, when we have been engrafted into Christ, are righteous in God's sight because our iniquities are covered by Christ's sinlessness, so our works are righteous and are this regarded because whatever fault is otherwise in them is buried in Christ's purity, and is not charged to our account. By faith alone not only we ourselves but our works as well are justified" (Institutes, 3:17:10).

The difference between Calvin and Roman Catholic teaching is that for Catholics, God enables our works to make us righteous, but for Calvin our works are righteous because we already are (positionally?)?


----------

